

Show HN: Sponsorist, A sponsorship marketplace for everyone - rosstamicah
http://sponsorist.com

======
heynk
Awesome idea. On the homepage it says to register a school, team, or event.
But would you be willing to open it up to action sports athletes? It might not
be for finding industry sponsors, but I bet a local mom and pop shop would
love to sponsor a good skater from that area. Anyways, just a thought, love
the startup.

~~~
rosstamicah
Hey there, thanks so much for the feedback! Absolutely, the site is already
open to sports team and athletes and there are a few sports listings on the
site already. I'm setting up a campaign to reach out to 4 groups: sports
teams/athletes, schools, tech events, and nonprofit fundraisers.

